# Milwaukee Hedgehog Rendezvous



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The 2010 Milwaukee Hedgehog Rendezvous http://www.hedgehogrendezvous.com/ will be held at the Roadway Inn & Suites, 4400 South 27th street, Milwaukee, WI 53221 on October 1st through October 3rd, 2010.

The weekend schedule includes:

· Two International Hedgehog Association Sanctioned Hedgehog Shows

· Veterinary Presentations

· Educational Programs

· Hedgehog Games

· Hedgehog Costume Contest

· Animal Communication Sessions

· Rainbow Bridge Ceremony

· Celebration of Life to Honor the "Texas Tumbleweeds"

· Auction to benefit Hedgehog Rescue & Hedgehog Health Research


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I am from Milwaukee originally! I hope I can go.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> I am from Milwaukee originally! I hope I can go.


PM me if you do--it'd be nice to meet someone from this forum.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> EryBee said:
> 
> 
> > I am from Milwaukee originally! I hope I can go.
> ...


I definitely will 

Does it cost anything if you are not showing any hedgehogs?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Does it cost anything if you are not showing any hedgehogs?


yeah.  i can forward you the info if you give me your address.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think last year the weekend pass was around $90 or something like that. Not sure what it is this year.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

The info is on the website, under registration. 
Rendezvous Pass (includes Friday dinner and program, All Saturday programs, Saturday lunch and dinner, and both Conformation shows) - $100.00

Just to watch a conformation show is $6. You can also do Al la Cart for other amounts. Please see the website.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Thanks! I probably won't need the weekend pass, because otherwise it would not be affordable for me


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

EryBee said:


> Thanks! I probably won't need the weekend pass, because otherwise it would not be affordable for me


same here. i'm going for only one day and really just to meet people.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

So, who will be at the show this year? It is always nice to put faces with names. Please post if you plan on attending. Shows are a lot of fun and you meet new friends!

I will be there Friday afternoon and staying all weekend.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I'm not going to be at the show but I did send a CSW for the auction  .


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i will be there on Sat night. i couldn't afford more.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Tex and I will head to the rendezvous on Friday and head back on Monday. Satin and Hedgiedaddy will hold down the fort while we're away.

I thought about bringing both, but the hedgie events are during the day and Satin can be quite the diva about her daytime sleep requirements - seemed like it would mostly disturb her "me time," without much direct benefit to her. Tex is more adaptable and I figure he might enjoy some familiar Texas hedgie smells. He was, however, the one we pulled off the train in OH for fighting... Momma's little instigator


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

The boys and I will be arriving Thursday evening and staying the whole weekend.


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll be there! Probably just Saturday, but I haven't been able to make up my mind for sure.


----------



## starby (Apr 25, 2010)

I wish I could go!!! It is my current dream to go to a hedgehog show!!! Does anyone know if they ever have them a little closer to New York state?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

starby said:


> I wish I could go!!! It is my current dream to go to a hedgehog show!!! Does anyone know if they ever have them a little closer to New York state?


There's the October Hedgehog Fest 2010 in Massachusetts: http://www.hedgehogfest.com


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Less than a week before the show! I need to start packing things so I don't forget anything. See you Friday afternoon!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Make a list! Check it twice! 

I live off of lists. I have 2 lists so that I don't forget anything. One for the humans and one for the hedgehogs. The hedgehog's list is much, much longer.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Have fun everyone! Post pics if you can!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

last time we traveled (for three days) Sweetie had his own suitcase. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> Make a list! Check it twice!
> 
> I live off of lists. I have 2 lists so that I don't forget anything. One for the humans and one for the hedgehogs. The hedgehog's list is much, much longer.


Ha... that's the truth!

I just ran into: "which hedgehog gets the water filter? the scale? the hedgie wipes?!" They always go with the hogs... just the hogs are always together, so it hasn't been an issue. I mean, separate cages... separate rooms even... But always the same house since Tex was adopted. Hmmmm...

Will be nice to meet you all in person.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Take water in a container. I think I'm taking a gallon jug of RO. OK I don't need that much, but I like to take extra and its the container I have for "extra." 

Wipes, throw a bunch in a ziplock baggie. I do this a lot for items I don't want to take the entire container of.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah... I'll be filling up a couple bottles (bike water bottles) and dividing the wipes... can problem solve around that without much issue. It was more the, "Oh, wow. Here's a new thing to consider," surprise. Just when you've managed to get everything figured out, hedgies and their needs manage to keep a person thinking. Meanwhile, Tex has been working overtime on the "you are NOT going to get my feet totally clean today" and "no, I am NOT interested in a pedicure at this juncture" themes just in time for the show :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Man, I'm jealous of all of you! I'm right next door to Wisconsin (over in Michigan), but I can't come.  I hope you all have fun though, and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> Man, I'm jealous of all of you! I'm right next door to Wisconsin (over in Michigan), but I can't come.  I hope you all have fun though, and take lots of pictures!


I'm in Michigan too! I live in Bay City; where do you live?
Yeah I am driving the however many hours with my three boys... god have mercy. hahah


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I won't be able to come but hopefully you guys will take pictures


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Littlefootsmama said:


> I'm in Michigan too! I live in Bay City; where do you live?
> Yeah I am driving the however many hours with my three boys... god have mercy. hahah


:lol: Have fun with that! I live around the Lansing area. Nice to know another Michigander here, I think I've only seen a couple of us on the boards!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If you have your settings so that it shows 10 posts per page, this whole page is pretty Michigan-ified by Lilysmommy, Littlefootsmama, Kalandra, and me. We should probably just get a bus or something :roll: 

Tex & I are planning on the southern route around Lake Michigan... though google thinks we should take the Ferry.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a ferry? That could be relaxing.

I will be heading up to Portland, Thursday night so that I can fly out at 6am on Friday. I can't wait to meet new friends from HHC and visit with old friends.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgiepets said:


> There is a ferry? That could be relaxing.


Between Muskegon, MI and Milwaukee, WI


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

We thought about the Ferry. I believe the cost is $92 (one-way)and it takes 2.5-3 hrs to cross the lake. Oh and then there are the Coast Guard pet rules (pets may be in the car, but windows must be rolled up, and they specify only dogs & cats).


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Man, that is expensive and no hedgies allowed! Cheaper to drive! See you soon


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I wanna go too!!!!!!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

We are here!!!! Room 281! Where is everyone else?


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

We're driving out tomorrow... haven't quite decided what time to head out. How'd the drive go?


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Just tell em it's one of those "Egyptian quilled cats" LOL
:lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MomLady said:


> Just tell em it's one of those "Egyptian quilled cats" LOL
> :lol:


 

here are some pictures: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... 42f4877f83

post yours!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad you posted pictures! It looks like you all had a great time. So many cute hedgies (and Llama!)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> I'm so glad you posted pictures! It looks like you all had a great time. So many cute hedgies (and Llama!)


here's more of the Llama-nator: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 6777_n.jpg

:lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Does he have a hoodie on? ADORABLE!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

The show has posted images as well as the show results (including images of the winners). You can visit the site at: http://www.hedgehogrendezvous.com/

We had a great time. It was great to see a lot of old friends as well as getting to actually meet some people for the first time.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like a great turn out guys! Hope all of you had a blast!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hey! I recognize names! Congrats Tex Buckaroo Hufflepuff! And Spike! And Little Foot! (and Harvey & Llama from previous pictures).
Hope you all had a great time.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

PJM said:


> Does he have a hoodie on? ADORABLE!


yup, that's a hoodie.. the temptation was too strong.


----------

